# Motorhome valeters



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi can anyone recommend a reliable not too expensive valeting company who will travel to my home in the midlands, eagerly awaiting any replies.


Dave:smile2:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry never heard of a mobile motorhome valeting service anywhere.

I use a lovely chap to valet mine. He is meticulous, always does a fantastic job, has a great eye for details and does not drink too many brews......Me !  


Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Your young and fit Dave, climbing about on the roof and getting into cupboards is not so easy for us older ones ya know.
Or maybe claypigeon Dave is too busy shooting or doing other things.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Maybe when I get back to the UK I may start up one, could be lucrative 

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Your booked Dave 

Now when are you coming ?

Sandra


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

They definitely exist, though have no experience of any, but was looking at this site recently.

http://www.motorhomevalet.co.uk/

Davy


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I am afraid I would want more than £60 for 3 to 4 hours of graft
I've shut the company down before it started lol

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There used to be a member on here who valeted motorhomes. He used to come to the rallies too. Can picture him but his name escapes me. Not sure if he also used to bring his Parrot to the rallies? Jacquie might remember him.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd google for one, but it'll be from the nearest large town I expect.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Just the fact that i have arthritus in my hands prevents me from doing it myself.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

claypigeon said:


> Hi can anyone recommend a reliable not too expensive valeting company who will travel to my home in the midlands, eagerly awaiting any replies.
> 
> Dave:smile2:


You may be in luck.

Jezport used to carry out valeting, he's a current member, and last looked in yesterday.

You might like to PM him and see if he is still in the business.

.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

TeamRienza said:


> They definitely exist, though have no experience of any, but was looking at this site recently.
> 
> http://www.motorhomevalet.co.uk/
> 
> Davy


Just remembered.

This company is based out of Swindon, being nearer to you. A well respected ex-member called Grizzly used them, said they were a pleasure to do business with and that she would use them again.

.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Just remembered.
> 
> This company is based out of Swindon, being nearer to you. A well respected ex-member called Grizzly used them, said they were a pleasure to do business with and that she would use them again.
> 
> .


I have looked at the website looks perfect to me, thanks for the replies.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That basic clean looks like good value to me at £60 for 3-4 hours work









Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would have mentioned Jezport, but he's up here in Leeds., he's posting on Homers too.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

you could also try one of the Car Hand Wash sites that are often run by people from Eastern Europe and do good car wash jobs. Our local one offers motorhome external washes (roofs for extra) - don't know if they would do an internal valet, but a quick question will get an answer


----------

